# Oswego NY - Sat. 5/29 - 'SQ Test' Meet



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Saturday May 29th 2010*
11:00AM Registration, 12:00PM Start Time

The Ultimate Edge
5842 Route 104 East
Oswego, NY 13126


I met Barry (the Pres of Ultimate Edge) at a show in Moorisville NY. They we're offering what they called a SQ Test. I had my doubts.. but seeing as how SQ anything up here is pretty much non-existent I figured I would try it out.

They actually had a pretty decent testing/scoring system in place. It's not backed by Meca or anyone else.. just a structured test for fun. There's no fees.

They are actually hosting a SPL comp the same day for Team North East.. but they will have staff on site to also do their SQ Testing. 

Brian (turbo5upra) went to their last meet under the same format and scored an 84 out of 100. I went to the Moorisville one and scored an 85 out of 100.. but they gave us both some pretty good advice, and I have actually made my system sound alot better because of it.

I don't have my score sheet here, but I believe it was something to the effect of:

Safety Check, Install Cosmetics, RTA Curve/Deviations, Overall Sound Reproduction, and Stage Imaging. Awarding points for each block.


I'd love to get a few more people out there to help support this event they are trying to start. Not to mention we can check out our handy work in person. I may do a SPL run just for ****s and giggles too.


So far the list is:

BowDown (me)
turbo5upra (Brian)

Lets get some more people!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I must say I really liked the format. It was more about how it sounded rather than install. As long as everything was neat and safe it was just about tips and pointers.

Point system:
20 points for safety
5 for cosmetics
50 for sq and lack of coloring
20 for sound stage 
5 for sportsmanship


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just talked with Berry. He said $15 if u want to check your spl on the termlab meter.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it was 5 bucks for me???? err was that cause they had the show and everything was setup?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I stand corrected. $5 and a blow job works too. Lol.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

lmao


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

opps forgot I got the happy ending discount,.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Barry is a greatt guy you all have nothing to worry about. He is also the President of MERA. Ask him how he got so skinny ? Then ask me you'll laugh your ass off !  I'll come my car is still no where since the last meet I have no time maybe it will get me motivated to do something.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope you go man. Can demo the crossovers for ya. Lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Got sentra?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Its looking bleak I'll have about 10-20 hours of free time until then.... Having kids is hard. I wish I had the money to just pay someone.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

looking like the sentra will sit this one out :-( tow the old ladies 240????


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ruffryderso said:


> Its looking bleak I'll have about 10-20 hours of free time until then.... Having kids is hard. I wish I had the money to just pay someone.


Need a hand? lol....


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm lining up to get it done Sundays are my only days. It hard for me to let anyone work on the car I am such an anal F***. But hey I'll take free labor


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

That's good. Brian likes anal.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it only makes ya gay..... *trails off*..... what do you have left to do?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump! 

Anyone else?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

HMMMM.. Short list i need to finish/start:

Door Panels
Kicks
Run all new wiring for eclipse combo
Make new amp floor
Install 2nd Battery
Install Alternator
Build amp rack with plexi for D7 tops
Build rear deck for IB setup
Seal trunk from Cabin
Install Trunk struts
TUNE TUNE TUNE
Detail Car

All with about 5 hours a week to work on it I'll be done oh I don't know just before I die !


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya I'd say that's quite the short list. Really outside of my lunch hours at work I only had about 5hrs a wk to work on mine too. It'll get done, just break it down into small projects. 

You can tune on the drive up. Lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I cant tune.... keeps things simple lol


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

How many DIYMA members are from Oswego or around it? I have...somewhat of a job for...maybe a senior DIYMA member....but would need some character references and a little more information.

MarkZ, you have a PM. I would like to trust you with it


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm about 1.25hr SE of Oswego.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I'm about 1.25hr SE of Oswego.


I'm waiting for Mark. I'm hoping he would be interested since I've got at least SOME knowledge of him. It involves an enormous amount of trust.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Got your PM. Sorry, dude, I'm in Syr and I don't really have the time to do it. And there's a good chance I'll be leaving the area in a few months.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Alright, gotcha, thanks. Anybody you would recommend? Pretty much free year-round use of the house as long as its taken care of. Its a tough position to be in...won't live in it for another 5-7 years.

To clarify to the rest of the group, I have a house in Oswego that's on the water. Its a camp and requires maintenance but its a real nice place. I am probably just going to get a real estate management company to take care of it. Its tough to keep flying to new york to keep the damned thing from being hit by trees in the winter or by thieves in the summer.

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Why don't you just hire a management company to rent it out?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

its a little stodgy. I don't think its a good place to rent. its all hand made using hand tools and its quirky. I was hoping to find someone that just wanted a vacation spot and would sheck it out every now and then. since its more of a camp then a house, the road is inaccessible in the winter...probably won't help the renting situation....but I spose that's the plan. I was just hoping to avoid all that nonsense so I could use it in the summer occasionally as well.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd love to help you out It would depend on how often. I asume you would want it looked over at least bi-monthly. I used to work for a management company. I have a camp of my own in ADK mountains. PM me LMK what you would be looking for.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump! 

Lets take the house sitting thing to PM.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

4 Days!!

Who else is coming?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Bump!
> 
> Lets take the house sitting thing to PM.


Was it a challenge for you...all that ignoring other people's posts and stuff?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Na I just don't give a **** about your house sitting woes. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

dude... i'll ask the old lady if she has any midol she can spare.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Or just don't crap on peoples threads?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow...so you're inviting people to come hang out with you by being a dick?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AWC said:


> Wow...so you're inviting people to come hang out with you by being a dick?


**** maybe we can have a house party in Oswego after? Anyone game for that?


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck, junior. You'll one day realize that this isn't YOUR thread. It is a collection of 1's and 0's that belongs to someone else that has allowed you to post your lack of respect. Realize that three posts won't change anything in your day except for the fact that it was just enough to make you seem like a dick.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If ya can't handle it get out of my thread. :lol: I don't give a **** what the binary makeup of my thread is. Your replies were not on topic. Besides, if you look back in the thread... you sir are the dick.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

jeez...did you come from ca.com?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Oswego NY - Sat. 5/29 - street brawl between AWC and BowDown.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

sweet..... Mark care to make a "friendly" wager?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

AWC uses fewer emoticons. Definitely more badass. 20 on him.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn I was going to put 15 on him too, this won't work out well.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not going to be able to make it car is still in unfinished condition at ATM. I'm going to stay out of the flaming. However I will say I get thread jacked all the time on the forum but thats human nature one thing always leads to another. It pisses me off also but I just let it go. However I like a good fight :bash:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

system is as dialed in as this fat kid is going to get it,...... i'm ready to throw down!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got my interior all cleaned up. Just gotta hit a car wash and I'll be all set for tomorrows show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats bowdown......


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ha. Thanks man. I noticed I got docked a point for the stock ground. I also upped the 400hz a bit now. Very happy. Should be able to get mid 90's next time.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

little tweaking and I hope to hit 90 next time.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Tru tru man. Do it up. Next time lets get some more people up there!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

How many showed?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

10 divided by 5. :lol:


----------

